# Fischtartar



## Kieler-Sprotte (6. Oktober 2004)

Moin alle zusammen,#h 

hab mal wieder eine Frage.|bla: 
Im Urlaub in Kroatien esse ich in unserem Lieblingsrestaurant immer Fischtartar.
Das schmeckt sowas von lecker! 
Aber der Koch verrät absolut nicht wie er das zaubert.:c 
Er sagt nur, dass Majonaise mit drin ist. 

Kennt jemand ein Rezept dafür????|rolleyes 

Liebe Grüße,
Kieler-Sprotte


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Dafür gibts zig unterschiedliche Rezepte, mit Mayo eigentlich eheer "unüblich".

Als Tatar bezeichnet man rohen, kleingeschnittenen/gewolften Fisch, der mit entsprechenden Zutaten vermischt angeboten wird.

Gerne zum Beispiel Lachstatar, ein Beispielrezept aus unzähligen Varianten dazu:
Lachsfilet ganz fein würfeln, mit feinst geschnittenen Schalotten, fein gewürfelten Radieschen, feingewürfelten Gewürzgurken vermischt und mit Salz und Pfeffer abgeschmeckt.
Das mit einem Löfel zu Nocken abstechen und z. B. mit Reibekuchen und/oder einem Salat servieren.

Hat man "fettärmeren" Fisch, z. B. Zander, Dorsch, Seelachs kann man dieses Rezpet sicher auch mit etwas Mayo anreichern, wenn mans mag.

Wie aber das genaue Rezept Deines Koches ausshieht, kann man so aus der Ferne leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Kieler-Sprotte (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Dankeschön!!!|wavey: 

Das ist ja schon sehr lecker!

Das Tartar im Urlaub ist wie eine Paste, ganz fein pürriert.

Kann man dann auf getoastetes Weißbrot streichen. Absolut
köstlich.:l 

Mir war nur nicht klar, ob ich rohen oder gekochten Fisch nehmen muß.#d 

Aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren und dann Meldung machen#6 

Bis dahin, danke,

Kieler-Sprotte :a


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Wenns ne "Paste" hats im eigentlichen Sinne nix mit Tatar zu tun, kann man, wenn man diese Konsistenz will, gut mit einer Moulinette hinkriegen.
Dazu kann man dann auch gegarten Fisch verwenden.
Auf jeden Fall alle Zubereitungen mit rohem Fisch bitte immer nur mit frischestem Fisch zubereiten und immer gleich verzehren und nicht lagern!


----------



## Kieler-Sprotte (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Na ja, 
er nennt es halt Tartar, 
ich werde berichten wie´s geworden ist, und wenn man es empfehlen kann
schreib ich mal auf wie ich es gemacht habe.
also....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Bescheid, freu ich mich schon drauf, weil man ja nie auslernen kann)


----------



## Uwe_H (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Ich kenne Lachstartar mit Räucherlachs...ganz fein geschnitten und Zwiebeln usw rein, wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat...sehr fein...


----------



## Woipertinger (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Hi Kieler Sprotte,

Deiner Beschreibung nach ist das kein Fischtartar sonder Rogenpaste. In Ungarn heißt das TARAMAZ. in Croatien dürfte es ähnlich heißen.

Rezept:
Den Rogen in einen Mixer füllen, 2-3 Scheiben trockenes Weißbrot oder auch Semmelbrösel dazugeben, Salz, Pfeffer, etwas süßes Paprikapulver, wer mag auch etwas scharfes, ganz wenig angedünstete Zwiebel oder besser Schalotten. Alles zusammen durchmixen. Eventuell nachwürzen.
und jetzt das Wichtigste. Während dem Mixen ganz langsam reichlich Öl einlaufen lassen. Am besten natürlich gutes Olivenöl. Die enstehende Paste soll schön geschmeidig werden und auch eine schöne glänzende Oberfläche bekommen. Das Ganze ist in der Herstellung ähnlich der Mayonaise.
Wenn die Paste richtig zubereitet und in Gläser abgefüllt wurde hält sie im Kühlschrank ebenfalls bis zu 3 Monate. Wird aber in der Regel schon vorher verputzt. Wetten?

Guten Appetit
Woipertinger


----------



## taildancer (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fischtartar*

Jungs, kieckt mal hier: http://www.barschalarm.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=485

Hab ich im urlaub versucht zu machen,ging aber sooo übel in die hose...FURCHTBAR!!!
muss da irgendwas falsch gemacht haben.ich hätte lieber nen rohen barsch gegessen(habs probiert!) als den misslungenen tartar!
Hört sich aber verdammt lecker an und ich werds bestimmt nochmal versuchen!


----------

